# Outdoor Tour - abseits jeglicher Zivilisation : WAS MITNEHMEN ?



## MEGATEC (31. Mai 2011)

Hi Leute,

Ich hab demnächst mal vor eine drei oder vier Tagestour im Schwarzwald abseits jeglicher Zivilisation zu machen. 
Ich hab mir die Route so ausgesucht das ich immer mitten in der Pampas fahre ohne auf große Dörfer oder gar Städte zu treffen. Geschlafen wird mitten im Wald im Zelt. Die Tour soll ein Test werden für eine Tour die dann *eeeeetwas* länger geht 

*Nun stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich bei meiner Planung irgendwas im Rucksack vergessen hab, was ich da brauche ?
Sind die Sachen die ich habe überhaupt dafür brauchbar ?
*
Ich zähle nur die Sachen auf die ich extra mitnehme - das ich Kleidung + Schlauch/Tool + Verbandszeug etc. dabei habe versteht sich von selbst.. 

Hier mal meine Ausrüstungs Packliste :
- Zelt : Coleman Riegel X2 = http://www.tradoria.de/zelte-und-zu...dium=referral&utm_campaign=googlebase-2010-07
- Schlafsack : Lestra Daunenschlafsack = http://www.bergsport-welt.de/product_info.php?products_id=2147&ref=103
- Isomatte : INSUL MAT  = http://pacoutdoor.com/sleeping-pads/view/peak-elite-ac
- Grill : Klappgrill ( gratis  ) = http://www.pearl.de/product.jsp?pdid=GRA13215&catid=8909&vid=922&curr=DEM
- Töpfe : http://cgi.ebay.de/Camping-Kochgesc...door_Camping_Küchenbedarf&hash=item415a2a4591

Dazu noch Taschenlampe, Schweizer Messer, Besteck und ne Tasse !

*Dann : was nehm ich da an Verpflegung mit ? Und vor allen Dingen : wieviel ?*

Bislang bin ich soweit :
- Trinken : Wasser = 2l Trinkblase, dazu Trinkflasche + abgepackte Tütchen mit Isostar Pulver zum anmischen
- Frühstück : Instantkaffe + kleine Kondensmilch + Müsliriegel
- Mittag / Abend : Tütensuppe - Bratnudeln von Maggi - Grillwürste ( die ersten Tage ) - Landjäger - Dauerwurst

Wer hat sowas schon mal gemacht und kann mit Tips dienen ??


----------



## flyingscot (31. Mai 2011)

Soll das alles in den Rucksack? Dann muss es aber ein Riesenteil sein und wird auch höllenschwer... vor allem wenn du noch 2l Wasser im Rucksack transportierst.

Das Zelt und die Isomatte sehen schon mal ganz gut aus, der Schlafsack wäre mir persönlich zu schwer und zu warm, da würde ich eher auf die 500-600g-Daunenklasse setzen.

Was ich aber überhaupt nicht raffe, ist dieses Monstrum an Grill und Töpfen. Sowohl gewichtsmäßig als auch vom Packvolumen. Für eine 1-2 Personen Tour würde ich eher den Trangia Mini empfehlen, wiegt inkl. Mini-Topf und Mini-Pfanne 350g, dazu noch 100-150ml Spiritus, Feuerzeug und du bist unter 500g dabei...

Von der Gewichtsrelation inkl. Kocher ist Spiritus bis etwa 7-10 Tage wesentlich besser (=leichter) als Benzin oder Gas. Wenn man viel Holz findet geht auch ein Hobo-Kocher, aber der hat genau wie dein Kocher den Nachteil, dass er den Boden verkohlt, im furztrockenen Wald die beste Möglichkeit einen Waldbrand auszulösen.

Im Ultra-Light-Backpacking-Bereich gibt es noch viel leichtere Kocher, mit dem Trangia Mini darf man denen nicht kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (31. Mai 2011)

edit: blödsinjn


----------



## tiroler1973 (31. Mai 2011)

Einen Bogen zur Jagd.


----------



## make65 (31. Mai 2011)

Was ist daran Blödsinn? Ich bin im Sommer auch mal übers WE mit Bike und Zelt unterwegs.

Meine Erfahrung: Gepäckträger am Bike brauchst Du unbedingt, nur Rucksack wird zu schwer. Als Kochausrüstung langt ein leichter Kocher + 1 Topf. Würstel kannste auch an einem kleinen Feuer grillen. Also so nen Grill würd ich nicht mitschleppen.

Auch bei Zelt/Isomatte/Schlafsack gilt: möglichst kleines Packmass und möglichst leicht.

Wieviel Verpflegung Du brauchst musst Du selbst wissen...


----------



## Tom:-) (31. Mai 2011)

anstelle kondensmilch - kondensierte, gesüßte milch aus der tube. schmeckt auch auf dem frühstücksbrot.


----------



## flyingscot (31. Mai 2011)

make65 schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung: Gepäckträger am Bike brauchst Du unbedingt, nur Rucksack wird zu schwer.



Ich war inkl. Transalpausrüstung, Tarp statt Zelt und nur 2 Mahlzeiten an Bord bei etwa 7.5kg Rucksackgesamtgewicht (2 Liter Wasser waren am Rad). Wenn man mehrere Tage außerhalb der Zivilisation unterwegs ist muss man allerdings mehr Fressen mitnehmen und eine genaue Wasserplanung machen. Nicht überall findet man problemlos Wasser...

Aber du hast recht: Am wichtigsten ist Packmaß und Gewicht, in der Reihenfolge...


----------



## MEGATEC (31. Mai 2011)

Danke erst mal für die Antworten !

@ flyingscot : 
Zum Gewicht / Rucksack:
Ich hab schon drauf geschaut das alles sehr leicht + klein ist und ein sehr kleines Packmaß hat. Ich hab den Rucksack schon mal Testweise gepackt und bin auf 9,56 kg gekommen ( mit Wasser ! )

Rucksack ist auch ein Leichtgewicht für 32l :
http://www.gps24.de/cgi-bin/cosmosh...wdetail&artnum=335495520&source=froogle&ls=de
Bei den Töpfen werde ich nicht alle mitnehmen - den Grill sicherlich, denn ich will keinen Gasgrill mitnehmen sondern mit Holz heizen.
Darum auch Topfe aus Edelstahl, die vertragen die Hitze besser als das Alu Zeug und brennen unten nicht an.
Und eben auch wegen der Waldbrandgefahr der Grill - das ist besser als nen Steinkreis oder sonstiges.

Wegen Wasser : da mach ich mir mal keine Sorgen im Schwarzwald - hier gibt es überall Brunnen um seine Vorräte aufzufüllen !

@make65 : Das mit dem Gepäckträger hab ich auch schon getestet ( so ähnlich wie der von Stunzi ) aber ist irgendwie nix für mich. Dann doch lieber Rucksack

@Tom : wo gibts denn sowas ???
Hab ich noch nie gesehen ....


----------



## mw.dd (31. Mai 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> ...
> 
> @Tom : wo gibts denn sowas ???
> Hab ich noch nie gesehen ....



In jeder gut sortierten tschechischen Kaufhalle


----------



## MEGATEC (31. Mai 2011)

mw.dd schrieb:


> In jeder gut sortierten tschechischen Kaufhalle




Gut - nur sind die tschechischen Kaufhallen leider mehrere hundert Kilometer von mir entfernt


----------



## flyingscot (1. Juni 2011)

Der Grill wird von unten auch sehr heiß. Wenn man genug Holz hat, würde ich eher einen  Hobo-Kocher nehmen, kann man zur Not auch aus einer Konservendose selber schnitzen. Alutöpfe glühen nur dann durch, wenn nichts drin ist... da muss man halt etwas aufpassen.

9.5kg inkl. Wasser? Ok, nicht schlecht. Bei meinen 7.5kg war eben noch die übliche Transalpausrüsung (der Rucksack selber, Klamotten, Regenzeug, Kamera, Waschzeug, Batterien, 1. Hilfe usw.) dabei.

Wenn ich die von dir genannten Teile (Zelt=Tarp, Schlafsack, Isomatte, Kocher, Töpfe) 
meiner Ausrüstung zusammenzähle, komme ich auf 1.8kg.

Deine Ausrüstung liegt bei 3.5kg und dürfte wesentlich mehr Volumen haben.

Bei einen 9.5kg fehlen aber sicher noch einiges an Klamotten, Regenschutz o.ä.
Problem wird auch das Volumen! Meine Ausrüstung passte gerade so in einen Vaude 35L-Bikerucksack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saschomat (1. Juni 2011)

Zelt / Schlafsack an den Lenker hängen.
Würste etc. sind sehr schwer.
Wie wär´s mit Tütenfutter vom Outddor-Laden, dass man dann direkt aus der Tüte futtern kann? Dann kannste dir das Geschirr ggf. sparen.
Tarptent ist natürlich ein heisser Tipp für ein leichtes Dach über dem Kopf.

zur Anregung: www.bikepacking.net/
Dort gibt´s jede Menge Ideen für ein leichtes Setup !

Statt Kondensmilch: Milchpulver. Und natürlich versuchen zu reduzieren wo es geht.


----------



## flyingscot (1. Juni 2011)

Das mit dem Tarp/Isomatte am Lenker hatte ich auch mal ausprobiert: für meine Zwecke untauglich, bei steilen Singletrails verdeckt man damit genau die Sicht auf das Vorderrad bzw. den Raum davor.

EDIT: Apropo Tarptent, ich habe mir das CubenFiber Solo-Hexamid von ZPacks.com bestellt und bin echt gespannt (kommt erst Ende Juni)! Wiegt in meiner Version nur ca. 450g


----------



## polo (1. Juni 2011)

grill weglassen, 1 topf mitnehmen, tütencappucino von nestlé hat milch gleich drin, zelt gegen tarp oder biwacksack tauschen, taschenlampe gegen stirnlampe, besteck reicht taschenmesser + gabel. würste sind zwar schwer, aber lecker.


----------



## MEGATEC (1. Juni 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der Grill wird von unten auch sehr heiß. Wenn man genug Holz hat, würde ich eher einen  Hobo-Kocher nehmen, kann man zur Not auch aus einer Konservendose selber schnitzen. Alutöpfe glühen nur dann durch, wenn nichts drin ist... da muss man halt etwas aufpassen.
> 
> 9.5kg inkl. Wasser? Ok, nicht schlecht. Bei meinen 7.5kg war eben noch die übliche Transalpausrüsung (der Rucksack selber, Klamotten, Regenzeug, Kamera, Waschzeug, Batterien, 1. Hilfe usw.) dabei.
> 
> ...



Wenn man den Grill einfach auf nen Stein stellt, hat man das Hitzeproblem von unten schnell gelöst 
Bei den 9,5 war alles mit dabei, außer Kamera, Regenzeug + Schlauch/Tool ( beides wird am Bike befestigt ).

Zum Volumen empfehle ich das hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/VAKUUM-TASCHE-VA...=Aufbewahrungsboxen_Körbe&hash=item27b95500a0

Mit denen habe ich mal beim TSCHIBO eingedeckt - die sind Top und funktionieren ohne Staubsauger. Zudem haben sie den angenehmen Nebeneffekt das sie die Kleidung auch noch trocken halten. Damit konnte ich das Kleidervolumen um 50% reduzieren !

Und 1,8kg sind mal ein Wort  was hast du denn da genau als Ausrüstung ??

Und ich habe gerademal gewogen :
Zelt = 1042g
Schlafsack = 840g
Isomatte = 532g
Grill = 702g
Töpfe = 305g

*Gesammt = 3421g*
Gute Schätzung 

Grill könnte ich durch den hier ersetzen :
http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=112297
Den hab ich auch - wiegt 532g

Ein Tarp stand bislang noch nicht auf meiner Liste der Begehrlichkeiten, aber scheint ein sehr leichte Alternative zu sein !


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Rucksack sollte nicht mehr als 7 max 8kg wiegen, sonst geht der Fahrspaß auf Trails schnell flöten.
Grill ist Mist, zu schwer, Holzabhängig, zu langsam. Besser kleiner Gaskocher.
Schlafsack nicht mehr als 700-750g.
Zelt nein, Biwaksack oder nix (gibt doch fast überall nen Unterschlupf).
Isomatte was leichtes (bis max. 400g), Komfort egal.
Satz Wechselradklamotten. Jacke. Evtl.leichte Fleecehose (<150g) und leichtes langes Funktionstop.
Getränke und Rep.zeugs am Rad, kleines Fläschchen Öl (15ml oder so).
2Tütchen Instantkaffee und 2-3x fertiggereicht deiner Wahl (mit Nadel reinpieksen und Luft rausdrücken und Tesastück drüber), Minifeuerzeug.
Packen Tempos, Mini Zahnbürste und -creme.
Geldscheine, Geldkarte und Perso, bloß kein Geldbeutel!
Kompaktknipse, Karten/GPS, gescheite Strinlampe.
Denke das wars fürs erste, mehr brauchts nicht.


----------



## sun909 (1. Juni 2011)

Hi,
hattest du das Zelt schon einmal im Einsatz?

Taugt das was von der Verarbeitung her? Coleman kenne ich nicht als Zelthersteller, daher die Frage...

Besten Dank!
sun909

EDIT (gerade selber noch was gefunden, daher von der Liste gestrichen 


"War mit dem Ding 6 Tage und 1000Km mit dem Rennradl unterwegs.
Ist wie der vom Blitz getrofffene schon sagte eine Schwitzbude.

Ist schlecht belüftet, selbst optimal abgespannt läuft in einer Nacht bei 15 - 23 Grad Außentemperatur schon 2 Stunden nach einstieg ins Zelt INNEN das Wasser stark herunter, so das der Schlafsack im Kopf und Fußbereich nass (und dadurch KALT) wird. Und ich bin mit 186cm bestimmt kein Riese!

Wenns draußen Regnet wirds noch schlimmer, da Du das Dachfenster zumachen musst. Dann schwitzts noch mehr. Ich habs schnell wieder verkauft..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (1. Juni 2011)

Rucksack sollte nicht mehr als 7 max 8kg wiegen, sonst geht der Fahrspaß auf Trails schnell flöten.
Grill ist Mist, zu schwer, Holzabhängig, zu langsam. Besser kleiner Gaskocher = *Empfehlung / Gewicht ?*
Schlafsack nicht mehr als 700-750g.
Zelt nein, Biwaksack oder nix (gibt doch fast überall nen Unterschlupf). *Im Biwaksack bei Dauerregen möchte ich drauf verzichten*
Isomatte was leichtes (bis max. 400g), Komfort egal.*Komfort egal ? mhh : mein Rücken meint da was anderes *
Satz Wechselradklamotten. Jacke. Evtl.leichte Fleecehose (<150g) und leichtes langes Funktionstop.
Getränke und Rep.zeugs am Rad, kleines Fläschchen Öl (15ml oder so).*Hab ich*
2Tütchen Instantkaffee und 2-3x fertiggereicht deiner Wahl (mit Nadel reinpieksen und Luft rausdrücken und Tesastück drüber), Minifeuerzeug.*Sehr guter Tip !*
Packen Tempos, Mini Zahnbürste und -creme.*DABEI !*
Geldscheine, Geldkarte und Perso, bloß kein Geldbeutel!*DABEI !*
Kompaktknipse, Karten/GPS, gescheite Strinlampe.*Was sind Kontaktknipse ??*
Denke das wars fürs erste, mehr brauchts nicht. *DANKE auch.. !*




sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> hattest du das Zelt schon einmal im Einsatz?
> 
> Taugt das was von der Verarbeitung her? Coleman kenne ich nicht als Zelthersteller, daher die Frage...
> ...



Ja hatte ich - und ich habe genau die gegenteiligen Erfahrungen gemacht. Der einzige Nachteil des Zelts ist das fehlende Innenzelt, aber angesichts des Gewichts / Preises halte ich es für Empfehlenswert. Das auch andere diese Erfahrung gemacht haben zeigt dieser Bericht hier :
http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showpost.php?p=427476&postcount=10
Ganzer Thread hier :
http://www.gipfeltreffen.at/showthread.php?t=26619

Übrigens : das angesprochene Problem mit dem Lüftungsfenster ist sehr einfach zu lösen - einfach von innen nen Zahnstocher rein stecken, dann kann nix mehr zusammen kleben


----------



## sub-xero (1. Juni 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Isomatte was leichtes (bis max. 400g), Komfort egal.*Komfort egal ? mhh : mein Rücken meint da was anderes*



Such Dir einfach einen weichen Untergrund, dann spielt die Polsterung der Isomatte keine Rolle mehr. Mache ich auch immer so.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juni 2011)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Rucksack sollte nicht mehr als 7 max 8kg wiegen, sonst geht der Fahrspaß auf Trails schnell flöten.
> Grill ist Mist, zu schwer, Holzabhängig, zu langsam. Besser kleiner Gaskocher = *Empfehlung / Gewicht ?* *Primus Micron mit kleiner Kartusche (langt für 4 Tage)*
> Schlafsack nicht mehr als 700-750g.
> Zelt nein, Biwaksack oder nix (gibt doch fast überall nen Unterschlupf). *Im Biwaksack bei Dauerregen möchte ich drauf verzichten*
> ...


----------



## Lemming (1. Juni 2011)

Guter kleiner Gaskocher... selbst die kleine Kartusche hält damit erstaunlich lange und sollte für 4 Tage locker reichen.
http://cascadedesigns.com/msr/stoves/fast-and-light-stoves/pocketrocket/product


----------



## flyingscot (1. Juni 2011)

sub-xero schrieb:


> Such Dir einfach einen weichen Untergrund, dann spielt die Polsterung der Isomatte keine Rolle mehr. Mache ich auch immer so.



Ich habe vor allem deshalb eine mit 460g recht schwere Isomatte, weil sie dafür ein recht kleines Packmaß hat. Alle leichteren sind ja aus Schaum und lassen sich bei weitem nicht so klein verpacken. Klar kann man die auch einfach an den Rucksack baumeln, richtig gut hat das bei mir nie funktioniert.

@gtbker: Gaskocher sind aber inkl. den Gaskatuschen schwerer als Spirituskocher, zumindest bei einem Zeitraum bis etwa 7-10 Tage.

Fleecehose mit 150g? Kenn ich nicht, welche ist das?


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juni 2011)

@flyingscot
Hatte früher auch oft einen Spirituskocher am Start, da gabs aber mal nen deftigen Vorfall, der mich davon abgebracht hat. Der Spritusverbrauch ist auch nicht gerade wenig und ich bin mir sicher, dass ich mit Gaskocher kompakter und leichter wegkomme (<400g all in für 4-6 Tage). Zudem verringern sich die Kochzeiten doch sehr und so ein Gaskocher ist angenehmer im Handling. So seh ich das zumindest.
Die Fleecehose ist von 4seasons (alte Globetrotter Hausmarke), ist leicht und sehr kompakt.


----------



## flyingscot (1. Juni 2011)

Kocher: Im Taschenbuch "Trekking ultraleicht" von Stefan Dapprich ist das sehr schön erklärt: Bis insgesamt 15 Liter kochendes Wasser ist Spiritus inkl. Kocher am leichtesten, jenseits davon ist Gas besser. Erst bei richtig langen Touren bzw. sehr starker Kochernutzung lohnt sich ein Benzinkocher gewichtstechnisch.

Von der Handhabung ist natürlich Gas am besten, aber ich hatte bisher nur wenige Probleme mit meinen Trangias, lediglich ein funktionaler Windschutz (im einfachsten Fall aus gefalteter Alufolie) ist hier wichtig.


----------



## gtbiker (1. Juni 2011)

Das Buch hab ich auch hier. Richtig, da wird behauptet, 15l kochendes Wasser sein die Grenze Spiritus vs Gas. Für 1l kochendes Wasser (~Bedarf pro Tag) wird ein Verbrauch von 60g Spiritus angenommen. Macht für volle 4 Tage also 240g. Die kleine Kartusche von Primus hält weit länger als 4l und wiegt auch nur 250g. Die Kocher selber nehmen sich gewichtstechnisch auch nichts (um die 50-80g). Töpfe benutzt man die gleichen (750 bis 1000ml Fassungsvermögen, leicht). Windschutz ist für beide Kocher ~gleich wichtig.
Was also tatsächlich den Unterschied macht sind Themen wie zugeführte Energie pro Zeit, Baugröße/Verstaubarkeit, Preis, Handhabung, Sicherheit, Verfügbarkeit des Brennmaterials, Robustheit etc. Da gibts sicherlich individuelle Vorzüge, die auch alle gut begründet sind, jeder wie er will und wie es ihm sinnvoll erscheint.
4 Gedanken dazu möchte ich noch ansprechen:
- Vorsicht beim packen der Spritusflaschen! Mir ist mal eine ausgelaufen, Eispickel reingespießt, und die Folge war eine 1tägig verspätete Abreise weil sich alle Sachen voll mit Spritus gesaugt hatten und das Gepäck entsprechend roch und abgetrocknet werden musste.
- Spriritus ist extrem kälteabhängig. Bei Kälte muss entsprechend vorgeheizt werden. Bei Gas ist das zwar auch, aber nicht so extrem ausgeprägt. 
- Wird Spiritus zu heiß, gibt es seltsame Verpuffungsphänomene, da kann die Flamme mal eben kurz bis zu 1m hoch schlagen, Vorsicht ist also angesagt, kommt aber zum Glück sehr selten vor.
- Regulierbarkeit und Handling eines kleinen Gaskochers sind deutlich besser als beispielsweise ein kleiner Trangia.
Dit wars von meiner Seite zu dem Thema Kocher, ich denk wir sollten auch die anderen Themen durchkauen, da gibts noch sehr viel Bedarf an Fragen, Antworten, Unklarheiten etc., vieles scheint mir nicht richtg durchdacht.
Ich finde das Thema aber sehr interessant, obwol ja nicht _mein_ Thema ist, und bin auf vielen Input und konstruktive Kritik gespannt!


----------



## MartinFarrent (1. Juni 2011)

Ich finde, dass die LÃ¤nge der Tour und die LÃ¤nge der Zeit bis dahin einen Riesenunterschied macht. Wenn ich eine relativ stimmige Auswahl an AusrÃ¼stung besitze, kann ich mich im Falle einer kurzen Tour kurz vor knapp fÃ¼r eine wetterberichtsgemÃ¤Ãe Zusammenstellung entscheiden und optimal leicht reisen. Das geht aber schon dann nicht mehr, wenn die Tour lÃ¤nger als drei oder vier Tage dauert (dann wird die Wetterprognose ja zunehmend unzuverlÃ¤ssig). Und es geht erst gar nicht, wenn ich Wochen oder Monate im voraus plane, beispielsweise fÃ¼r die Alpen - und mir eine AusrÃ¼stung dafÃ¼r erst zulege. Diese wird dann zwangslÃ¤ufig 'allroundiger', im Zweifel also auch schwerer als das MindestmaÃ, das sich mÃ¶glicherweise tatsÃ¤chlich zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt vertreten lieÃe.

Dann hast du beispielsweise einen 3-Jahreszeiten-Schlafsack mit, wo ein Sommerschlafsack gereicht hÃ¤tte. Der Biwaksack ist aus Goretex, obwohl ein einfacheres Modell dem tatsÃ¤chlichen Wetter genÃ¼gt hÃ¤tte... usw. Vielleicht auch ein Minitarp Ã¼ber dem Kopfbereich, um bei Regen auch trocken in den Biwaksack zu kommen (macht im Ernstfall durchaus Sinn). Kommst wieder und teilst dem nÃ¤chsten Neugierigen mit, dass du viiiieeel zu schwer unterwegs warst. Der holt sich dann den Sommersack, lÃ¤sst das Tarp weg... und fÃ¤hrt damit in den alpinen Sommerwinter. Damit hÃ¤tte Ihr dann beide Pech gehabt, wenn auch gegensÃ¤tzliches. 

Ich selbst habe aufgerÃ¼stet und kann mir die AusrÃ¼stung nun fÃ¼r die individuelle Tour zusammenstellen (die Auswahl aufzubauen ist aber ein ziemlich teures Unterfangen). Wenn ich in den Alpen bin, dann meist mit der Familie und dem Auto - ich setze mich dabei fÃ¼r ein paar Tage mit dem MTB ab. Die AusrÃ¼stungskammer kommt kÃ¼nftig praktisch in GÃ¤nze mit, und die jeweilige Auswahl erfolgt spontan unmittelbar vor Tourbeginn. Das ist aber ziemlicher Luxus.

Es ist ein supergutes GefÃ¼hl, als Unterkunft nur den Notfall-Biwaksack von Mountain Equipment (100g, 18 â¬) dabei zu haben, - aber nur, wenn er auch im Rucksack bleibt. Muss man ihn tatsÃ¤chlich mehr als einmal nutzen, nimmt der SpaÃ rapide ab. Da sollte eines der leichteren atmungsaktiven Modelle das MindestmaÃ sein (ich habe einen mit 300g); denn fÃ¼r meine Begriffe ist auch die allabendliche Suche nach irgendeinem Dachersatz eine EinschrÃ¤nkung der Freiheit, die ich auf Tour haben will. WÃ¤hrend ich also bei der spontanen Zusammenstellung des GepÃ¤cks mÃ¶glicherweise auf 6,3 Kilo oder deutlich weniger komme, wÃ¼rde eine etwas zufallsfestere Auswahl vielleicht 6,7 oder gar knapp Ã¼ber 7 Kilo wiegen (ohne Wasser und Proviant). Als Faustregel fÃ¼r Pessimisten wÃ¼rde ich dabei annehmen, dass der Gefrierpunkt mehr als einmal wÃ¤hrend der Tour erreicht wird und dass es einmal auch zwei Tage lang viel regnet. FÃ¼r mich persÃ¶nlich hieÃe das, entweder einen wÃ¤rmeren Schlafsack zu schleppen oder einen Biwaksack mit deutlich wÃ¤rmender Funktion (Goretex wegen der Regentage, Bundeswehrmodell). Ein Tarp fÃ¼r Kopf und OberkÃ¶rper kÃ¤me ebenfalls mit.

Ach ja... auf jeden Fall wÃ¼rde ich - ausreichend Geld vorausgesetzt - auf den Kocherkram verzichten und nur geringfÃ¼gig Proviant mitfÃ¼hren. Warmes Essen lieber in der GaststÃ¤tte genieÃen und kaltes unterwegs recht regelmÃ¤Ãig in LÃ¤den besorgen. Das schafft zwar AbhÃ¤ngigkeit von der Zivilisation, reduziert aber die planbare Packlast enorm. Was wiederum dem Titel dieses Threads etwas widerspricht, wie ich zugeben muss.  

Viele GrÃ¼Ãe

Martin


----------



## flyingscot (1. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Richtig, da wird behauptet, 15l kochendes Wasser sein die Grenze Spiritus vs Gas. Für 1l kochendes Wasser (~Bedarf pro Tag) wird ein Verbrauch von 60g Spiritus angenommen.



In meinem Buch steht was von 1 Liter braucht 30g Spiritus und das deckt sich ziemlich gut mit meinen Erfahrungen. Problem bei Gas ist: Die kleineren Gaskatuschen wiegen leer genausoviel wie das enthaltene Gas, d.h. die höhere Energiedichte von Gas ist zumindest bei kleinen Kartuschen nicht ausnutzbar.

Bei der Handhabung ist Vorsicht angesagt, richtig. Benzin ist da ähnlich problematisch, Gas vergleichsweise unkompliziert, richtig. Allerdings ist es nicht so einfach die Gaskartuschen unterwegs nachzukaufen. Spiritus oder Benzin findet man da häufiger.

@Martin: Sehr guter Kommentar! So sehe ich das auch. Allerdings kommen dann noch die persönlichen Vorlieben und subjektiven Empfindungen hinzu. Meine Schlafausrüstung habe ich z.B. auf eine minimale Komforttemperatur von 0 Grad innerhalb der Alpen ausgesucht, dann allerdings schon inkl. der Klamotten am Leib. Wird es vorraussehbar kälter, darf man nicht so hoch biwakieren. Wird es unvorhersehbar kälter, wird es erstmal nur "unkomfortabel", aber noch nicht kritisch.

Ich werde jetzt auch vom Tarp (220g) auf ein TarpTent (450g) umsteigen, welches nicht nur bei Regen Vorteile hat, auch Mücken nerven dann nicht und man kann auch mal tief im Tal oder an einem Fluss nächtigen (wo man sonst von den Mücken aufgefressen wird).

Du hast recht, ohne Kocher gehts auch. Aber er gehört irgendwie prinzipiell zu so einer Unternehmung dazu...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gtbiker (1. Juni 2011)

30g/l? Seltsam....vielleicht hat einer von uns beiden eine korrigierte Buchausgabe? 
Die genannten Punkte stimmen, hängen aber letztendlich alle von den Ausgangsdaten (Region, Länge, Zeitpunkt, Wetter usw) der Tour ab.
MartinFarrent hat ein paar wesentliche Punkte genannt!


----------



## Jocki (1. Juni 2011)

Essen auf Tour ist ein unerschöpfliches Thema. Man kann sich kulinarisch verlustieren ( gut für die Moral) oder sich darauf beschränken nicht zu verhungern. Bei kurzen Touren 2-3 Tage favorisier ich eher letzteres. Man schleppt wenig mit und muß weniger kacken. 

Da ich sowieso der Meinung bin das letztere Tätigkeit nicht zwingend in der Natur erledigt werden muß, wenn man in der Nähe eine Toilette hat kann man essen und endverdauen gleich in ner Gaststätte erledigen. Für Frühstück, Tee, Tütenfutter reicht mir ein Dosenkocher mit 12g, entsprechend Spiritus, ein 107 g schwerer titantopf und ein spork. 

Eine alutrinkflasche kann man auch zum Wasser heißmachen verwenden.

Wer auf peronin setzt erledigt trinken und essen gleichzeitig. Man wird zwar nicht satt davon- aber es reicht überallhin.

Ein schäufelchen, Toilettenpapier und Feuerzeug, sollten ins Gepäck.


----------



## MartinFarrent (1. Juni 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> IMeine Schlafausrüstung habe ich z.B. auf eine minimale Komforttemperatur von 0 Grad innerhalb der Alpen ausgesucht, dann allerdings schon inkl. der Klamotten am Leib. Wird es vorraussehbar kälter, darf man nicht so hoch biwakieren. Wird es unvorhersehbar kälter, wird es erstmal nur "unkomfortabel", aber noch nicht kritisch.



D'accord - es geht auf jeden Fall mit einem guten Sommerschlafsack (irgendwie immer, finde ich auch am besten). Aber wenn ich von vornherein weiß, dass es öfters frieren wird, und zudem darauf erpicht bin, hoch zu übernachten, dann kommen halt 200g Daune mehr mit. Das kann ja durchaus der Fall sein, wenn die Alpentour eine ganz, ganz seltene Ausnahme wird, die in vollsten Zügen genossen werden soll. Dann doch lieber mehr Gewicht erdulden als nächtelang im Tal neben der Tanke pennen. 

Ist aber auch ein gutes Beispiel für die Probleme, die man haben kann. Einfach und praktisch scheint's m.E. mit den Klamotten im Schlafsack... aber nachdenken muss man trotzdem. Am besten geht's zwar mit einem Extrasatz langer Unterwäsche, doch wiegt der dann u.U. mehr als ein wärmerer Schlafsack. Wenn aber die Schlafkleidung für den Notfall ggf. auch tagsüber zum Einsatz kommen soll, spart das zwar Gewicht, doch sollte sie dann besser total trocken bleiben. Heißt also, frühzeitig das Regenzeug überziehen. Auch wenn einem gar nicht danach ist. Und so wird's schon ein bisschen komplexer... dafür aber mitunter genial billig. So habe ich im 1-Euro-Shop eine übergroße Thermoleggins für Damen erstanden, die mir nun die Beinlinge ersetzt und den Schlafsack notfalls aufpeppt.

Überhaupt bedingen Gewichtseinsparungen aber meist auch irgendeinen Nachteil - und vielfach redet keiner drüber. Meine kurze TAR-Prolite braucht *im* Goretex-Biwaksack keine zusätzliche Plane, wohl aber *unter* dem leichteren, aber weniger atmungsaktiven Bivy, den ich sonst dabei habe (weil die knappe Atmungsaktivität und das Platzangebot zu sehr leiden würden, quetschte ich die TAR mit rein). Das relativiert die Gewichtseinsparung beim Biwaksack etwas. Und je mehr man Richtung 'ultralight' geht, desto mehr hängen die Teile wegen der Mehrfachfunktion voneinander ab - und desto klüger müssen sie ausgewählt und behandelt werden. Es gibt ja so richtig alberne Sachen: Beispielsweise habe ich den Regenschutz für den Rucksack rausgeworfen und knote lieber mein Minitarp drumrum (ist auch dichter). Geht aber schlecht, wenn dieser aus rutschigem Silnylon besteht. Außerdem eignet sich Silnylon auch schlechter als erweiterte Bodenplane für die richtig schönen Tage. Also ist mein Tarp auch nicht optimal leicht, sondern aus PU-Nylon-Zeugs. Musste ich aber erst drauf kommen.

Zum Zelt: In den Alpen sind die Leute wohl toleranter. Im Mittelgebirge führen Zelte aber weit eher zum Ärger mit dem Förster als Biwaksäcke und kleine Tarps. Kann dir aber egal sein, weil du bald beides hast.  

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Jocki (1. Juni 2011)

Stell doch mal ne komplette Packliste ein. Mir wär wichtig:
microfaserhandtuch
Minispiegel
Pinzette
Crogs 
Seife
Schnur( Wäscheleine)
Kleines sitzkissen aus evazote
Lesestoff


Was fährst Du denn für ein Rad? Wenn möglich würd ich mir über ein framebag Gedanken machen.


----------



## MartinFarrent (1. Juni 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Stell doch mal ne komplette Packliste ein. Mir wär wichtig:



microfaserhandtuch > lasse ich weg
Minispiegel > ditto (habe kaum noch Haare)
Pinzette > ist beim Verbandzeug
Crogs > lasse ich weg
Seife > ein kleines Stück abschneiden und in Folie einwickeln
Schnur( Wäscheleine) > ist beim Tarp dabei
Kleines sitzkissen aus evazote > ich sitze auf dem Rucksack
Lesestoff > auf dem iPhone, ebenso Filme, Kamera und GPS

Bei mir sind es grundsätzlich 1,63 Kilo am Rad selbst: Werkzeugtasche, Oberrohrtasche (Zusatzakku für das iPhone + Stirnlampe) und eine Dreieckstasche von Deuter (Regenzeug, Pumpe).

Am Körper zwischen ca. 4,7 und 5,8 Kilo, unter anderem:

- Rucksack (rahmenlos und leicht, so ein Tennisding von Head!)
- Sommerschlafsack mit 840g oder 3-Jahreszeiten mit 1150g - beide keine echten Leichtgewichte. Ggf. auch ein Seideninlett (120g).
- Goretex-Biwaksack (1000g!) ohne Bodenplane oder Wäfo-Bivy (310g) und Bodenplane (110g)
- Minitarp
- kurze Thermarest Prolite (unter die Füße kommt nachts der Rucksack)
- Sorgfältig und knausrig erworbene Kleidung (im Laden gewogen und dabei noch auf Sonderangebote geschaut!)
- Verbandzeug, Nähzeug usw.
- ein Stück Moskitonetz
- Wertsachen, Ausweise, Geld
- Plastiklöffel, Opinel, Minischloss
- Creme und Heuschnupfentabletten
- Zahnpasta, Seife, Zahnbürste, Sonnenschutzcreme
- iPhone als digitaler Alleskönner
- ggf. Landkarte

Wahrscheinlich habe ich jetzt dies oder das vergessen. Gewogen ist aber alles!

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Jocki (1. Juni 2011)

Ups, mit der packliste meinte ich eher den threaderöffner, aber deine find ich auch spannend.
Handtuch find ich unverzichtbar auch wenn es winzig ist.
Spiegel brauch ich für Contactlinsen und hygienemaßnahmen an unübersichtlichen körperstellen( Zecke am skrotum)

Croqs, sitzmatte sind verzichtbare komfortgimmicks die ich aber gerne mitschlepp.


----------



## MartinFarrent (1. Juni 2011)

... jedem das seine (was den Luxus betrifft). Ich stecke bestimmt auch ein paar Zigarillos ein, die du vermutlich - und zu recht - mehr als überflüssig findest. Letztes Jahr hatte ich die leichtesten Flipflop-Sandalen dabei, die ich finden konnte. Funktionieren aber mit Strümpfen nicht gut und wurden wieder rausgeworfen (nutzlos am kühlen Alpenabend). Ich habe wasserdichte Sealskinz-Socken, so dass ich notfalls auch nasse Bike-Schuhe anbehalten kann. Aber ich liebäugele ziemlich oft mit Crocs. Irgendwelche Sandalen wären so ziemlich das erste, was mir an Luxus neben dem Tabak noch einfiele, falls ich das Gewicht anderweitig noch einsparen könnte. Wird aber schwierig. Zum Beispiel Schlafsäcke... bei Ebay ging ein gebrauchter Western Mountaineering Megalite gerade für über 300 Euro weg (nur 40 Euro billiger als neu bei Globetrotter in Bonn!). Die preiswerte Alternative wäre Cumulus aus Polen - allerdings mit Daune aus Lebendrupf und daher für mich tabu. 

Was ich allerdings richtig spannend finde, ist der Unterschied zwischen den Leuten, die in diesem Thread diskutieren, und denjenigen, die Draußenschlafen auf einer Alpentour für gewichtsmäßig unmachbar erklären. Letztere kommen ja auch ohne Biwakausrüstung oftmals leicht auf sieben oder acht Kilo im Rucksack, dazu noch die Werkzeugtasche und Wasser am Rad. Ich glaube, die Beschäftigung mit leichter Campingausrüstung führt schnell zur Bereitschaft, auf Ballast zu verzichten. Dann ist der Rucksack auch ruckzuck noch viel leichter, als man jemals für möglich gehalten hätte. Ließe man nun noch die Campingausrüstung weg und übernachtete in Hütten, säßen locker weniger als vier Kilo Gesamtgewicht drin (Rucksack + Werkzeugtasche). Unter anderem scheinen viele Hüttenübernachter eine schier riesige Abendgarderobe mit zu schleppen. Gilt auch anderweitig: Ich war neulich auf dem Jakobsweg an der Mosel. Die Pilger dort, die ja fast alle in Hostels übernachten, hatten Rucksäcke von der Größe eines Familienzeltes mit. Wer in ihrer Abwesenheit bei denen zuhause einbrechen sollte, findet bestimmt nichts mehr vor. 

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## MEGATEC (1. Juni 2011)

gtbiker schrieb:


> Ich finde das Thema aber sehr interessant, obwol ja nicht _mein_ Thema ist, und bin auf vielen Input und konstruktive Kritik gespannt!



ich au - man kann nur dazulernen !


----------



## MEGATEC (1. Juni 2011)

Jocki schrieb:


> Ups, mit der packliste meinte ich eher den threaderöffner, aber deine find ich auch spannend.
> Handtuch find ich unverzichtbar auch wenn es winzig ist.
> Spiegel brauch ich für Contactlinsen und hygienemaßnahmen an unübersichtlichen körperstellen( Zecke am skrotum)
> 
> Croqs, sitzmatte sind verzichtbare komfortgimmicks die ich aber gerne mitschlepp.



Meine Packliste sieht recht ähnlich aus :
Microfaserhandtuch *-> www.pearl.de für richtig wenig Geld *
Minispiegel *-> Schweißspiegel vom Schlosser mit 5x5cm - weil unzerbrechlich *
Pinzette *-> erste Hilfe Set*
Crogs *->Vibram Five Fingers *
Seife *->Produktproben vom Drogeriemarkt für Lau *
Schnur( Wäscheleine) *-> Zeltschnüre*
Kleines sitzkissen aus evazote *-> ist in meinem Rucksack zum Rausnehmen*
Lesestoff *->JA *

Dazu noch :
Sonnencreme -> kleine 10ml Sprühflasche
HAD Tuch
Schweizer Messer
Hygienebeutel mit Zahncreme, Zahnbürste + dem nötigen Rest

2 Stk der genanten Vakuumtaschen, darin :
SUGOI Merino Langarm Pulli
2te Radunterhose
Socken
2 Shirts
Cap
Regenhose die ich auch als Jogginghose auf ner Hütte verwende
Unterhose



Die Grundausstattung ist ja schon erwähnt worden und was im Rucksack ist.

Dann am Rad :
4 in 1 Regenjacke -> am Bike
Luftpumpe  -> in der Sattelstütze
Tool + Schlauch + Flickset + Kettenglieder  -> Satteltasche

Und ach ja: ich hab nen SCOTT GENIUS mit 11,5kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinFarrent (2. Juni 2011)

Übrigens: Wer unbedingt ein leichtes Silnylon-Tarp haben möchte, kann sich hier für insgesamt 15 Euro bedienen:

http://www.extremtextil.de/catalog/...-silikonbeschichtet-50-g-qm-2-Wahl::1195.html

Korkenscheiben mit Gummibändern als Befestigungspunkte zum Abspannen anbringen. Saum gar nicht erst umnähen - lohnt nicht. Fertig.

Mein 2,80-Exemplar wiegt ca. 220g. Verwende ich aber aus oben genannten Gründen nicht. Dazu kommt, dass sich Silnylon bei Nässe dehnt und nachgespannt werden muss. Ist aber hochoffiziell UL. 

@MEGATEC: Regenhose als Hüttenhose kennzeichnet auch meine Einstellung. 

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## flyingscot (2. Juni 2011)

Der letzte Schrei ist ja CubenFiber... mein Tarp (3mx1.50m) wiegt unter 100g, allerdings die 10 Heringe ebenfalls nochmal gut 100g.

10ml Sonnencreme? Das reicht ja nicht mal aus mich einmal einzucremen, naja, wers mag.

Meine Packlist sieht etwa so aus:
Schlafen:
Rucksack - Vaude BikeAir - 1150g
Tarp - Cubenfiber MYOG - 220g
Schlafsag - Cumulus Quantum 200 + Pertex Endurance Außenhülle - 600g
Isomatte - TAR FL Prolite Regular - 460g
Bodenfolie - Baumarkt - 60g
Mückennetz - Schlafsackaufbewahrung - 60g
Kocher - Trangia Mini + Alufolienwindschutz, Schwamm, Feuerzeug - 410g
Berghafel - 60g
Fressen: 1-2x170g Trockennahrung, 150g Milchpulver, 20g Salz, 10 Teebeutel 30g
10 Müsliriegel am Bike

Klamotten

1 Paar Bikesocken - 30g
1 Paar dicke Socken - 50g
1 Bikehose - 170g
1 Trikot - 180g
1 Paar Beinline - 170g
1 Paar Armlinge- 90g
1 Paar Gamaschen - 110g 
1 Paar Softshell-Handschuhe - 80g
1 Kopftuch - 35g
Funktionshemd, auch als T-Shirt verwendet - 95g
Berghaus Infinity Light Jacke als Pullover-Ersatz - 315g
Regenhose VauDe Event - 235g
Regenjacke VauDe Casella Event - 235g
Kaputze - Gore Bike Wear - 65g
leichte Outdoorhose - Globetrotter - 250g
2 leichte Unterhosen - 70g


Sonstiges
100ml Sonnencreme - 120g
100ml Gesäßcreme - 90g
100ml Flüssigseife - 120g
Minideo - 30g
Oropax - 10g falls man mal auf der Hütte im Lager übernachtet Gold wert!
Zahnpaste/Bürste - 50g
10x Frubiase Mineraltabletten - 135g
150ml Spiritus am Bike - 150g
Aquamira Wasserentkeimung - 80g
1. Hilfe inkl. Minitaschenmesser/Pinzette - 150g
Handy - 100g
Kamera+Tasche außen am Rucksack - 250g
GorillaPod Stativ - 50g
2 Ersatzbatterien + Tank (zum Laden von LiIon-Akkus) - 100g
1 Handtuch - 50g
1 Plasikbesteck - 30g
Geld, Ausweise - 50g
Karten (zusammenkopiert, verkleinert)  - 70g
Schlüssel - 50g
2x10 Taschentücher - 50g
Plastiktüten - 50g

So, nun stimmt es etwa: Zusammen 7.4kg.


----------



## maikinet (2. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

ich bin ja auch schon die ganze Zeit am Planen für so eine Tour. Nur ich möchte halt nicht mit Rucksack fahren sondern lieber mit Gepäckträger und da hab ich in einem Reisebericht (www.moron2moron.com) von zwei Typen den Freeload Gepäckträger gefunden der extra für MTB`s ist. Der Gepäckträger kann bis zu 25kg Gepäck tragen und man kann Ihn auch als Frontgepäckträger benutzen. 

Den Freeload kann man bei www.kurbelix.de bestellen. 

Auf www.maikinet.de gibt es einen kleinen Bericht von mir zu diesem Gepäckträger. Jetzt werde ich den  Freeload noch im Gelände testen und euch dann natürlich auch davon berichten.


----------



## MartinFarrent (2. Juni 2011)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Der letzte Schrei ist ja CubenFiber... mein Tarp (3mx1.50m) wiegt unter 100g, allerdings die 10 Heringe ebenfalls nochmal gut 100g.



Cuben ist viel besser als Silynylon, aber auch teurer (ehrlich gesagt, finde ich Silnylon im Vergleich zu PU-Nylon eine totale Katastrophe, die sich auch nicht durch das Gewicht rechtfertigt). Aber wo hast du Cuben erschwinglich und in 1,50-Breite bekommen? 

Bei Extremtextil kostet der Stoff rund 26 Euro pro Meter - aber in 1,38-Breite. Die empfehlen das Verkleben mit Spezialklebeband, statt Nähen. Aber wie hast du die Abspannpunkte hingekriegt?

Letzte Frage dazu: Als Bodenplane wäre Cuben wohl nicht sehr brauchbar. Aber wie sähe es mit der Zweckentfremdung des Tarps zur Regenhülle für den Rucksack aus?

Zum Schlafsack: Gewagt! Respekt. Ich glaube allerdings, dass mir der Reißverschluss bei Hitze eher fehlen würde als mehr Füllung bei Kälte (da behält man halt mehr an). An solchen Punkten erkennt man ja die individuell unterschiedliche Bereitschaft zur Einschränkung.  

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## flyingscot (2. Juni 2011)

Das hängt etwas vom Einsatzbereich des Bikes ab. Ich bin mit einem Enduro unterwegs mit 160mm Federweg. Da lässt sich garantiert kein Gepäckträger montierten und es macht auch gar keinen Sinn, da man in entsprechendem Gelände mit dem Gepäckträger keine Chance hätte.

Zugegeben: Mit einem schweren Rucksack ist das auch nicht ideal, aber in im S2-S3-Bereich klappt es ziemlich gut. Nur einmal hab ich mich auf dem Prügelweg vom Schlern runter etwas verschätzt und der Schwerpunkt wollte unbedingt das Vorderrad überholen  Der hohe Schwerpunkt hat eben seine Tücken. Aus dem Grund habe ich mir auch als Grenze 8kg Rucksackgesamtgewicht gesetzt. Das sind dann 7.5kg geplantes Gewicht, der Rest kommt immer irgendwie ungeplant hinzu.


----------



## flyingscot (2. Juni 2011)

MartinFarrent schrieb:


> Aber wo hast du Cuben erschwinglich und in 1,50-Breite bekommen?


Du hast recht, es ist doch nur ca. 1,35m breit. Etwas knapp ist das schon. Aber nähen kann man Cuben schon ziemlich gut. Den Saum habe ich mit dem Klebeband umgeklebt, die Abspannpunkte mit Verstärkungen und Bandschlaufen vernäht. Das funktioniert ganz gut. Und ich habe die 25 Euro pro laufenden Meter bezahlt (sind 3 lfm).

ZPacks nimmt Cuben auch für den Boden, dann eine etwas schwere Version. Die haben auf ihrer Seite www.zpacks.com diverse Utensilien aus Cuben... da kann man sich sicher Inspirationen holen.



MartinFarrent schrieb:


> Zum Schlafsack: Gewagt! Respekt. Ich glaube allerdings, dass mir der Reißverschluss bei Hitze eher fehlen würde als mehr Füllung bei Kälte (da behält man halt mehr an). An solchen Punkten erkennt man ja die individuell unterschiedliche Bereitschaft zur Einschränkung.


Der Schlafsack hat einen kompletten langen Reißverschluss! Kälteste Nacht waren da drin bisher 4 Grad und das war noch komfortabel ohne Klamotten im Schlafsack. D.h. mit Klamotten dürften 0 Grad gerade noch so komfortabel sein, hoffe ich 

Allerding hat das Teil schon ein paar Nachteile: Die Kapuzenform ist irgendwie nicht so toll und am Rücken hat er deutlich weniger Füllung, nicht ideal für mich als Bauchschläfer...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MartinFarrent (2. Juni 2011)

Danke für den Link!

Bei Zpacks käme man für ca. 180 x 270 Fertigtarp inkl. Versand auf rund 135 Euro. Das finde ich gar nicht so übel... falls der Zoll nicht noch zuschlägt (ein etwas unberechenbarer Faktor). Das sind ca. 35 Euro mehr als für den Eigenbau (Stoff + Band) eines deutlich schmaleren Tarps mit Material von Extremtextil.

Vom Nachteil der unterschiedlichen Füllungsmenge vorne und hinten bei Cumulus habe ich schon gelesen. Den Quantum habe ich aber jetzt mit dem Xlite verwechselt (ohne Reißverschluss). Naja... Cumulus kommt für mich sowieso nicht in Frage. Ist nicht als Kritik an deren Kunden gemeint, aber für mich persönlich ist Lebendrupf untragbar. Vor einiger Zeit wäre es mir gar nicht bewusst gewesen - ich hätte mir also beinahe einen Schlafsack von Cumulus bestellt. Dann las ich ein bisschen in den Trekking-Foren und entdeckte, dass Cumulus eben Daunen vom Lebendrupf verwendet. Ich esse sehr gern Fleisch und trage auch Lederschuhe - dass aber ein Tier gefoltert werden soll, damit ich preisgünstig 200g weniger im Rucksack trage, überschreitet meine persönliche Wohlfühlgrenze. Gänsestopfleber (obwohl lecker) und totgekochte Hummer gibt's bei mir auch nicht. Ich schätze, die meisten Cumulus-Käufer handeln hier völlig unschuldig, weil unwissend. Manchmal wünsche ich mir, ich hätte die entsprechende Info niemals im Web entdeckt. 

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## flyingscot (2. Juni 2011)

MartinFarrent schrieb:


> Naja... Cumulus kommt für mich sowieso nicht in Frage. Ist nicht als Kritik an deren Kunden gemeint, aber für mich persönlich ist Lebendrupf untragbar. Vor einiger Zeit wäre es mir gar nicht bewusst gewesen - ich hätte mir also beinahe einen Schlafsack von Cumulus bestellt.



Davon wusste ich bisher auch nichts und wäre in der Tat auch für mich ein ausreichendes Argument gegen diese Marke, den Schlafsack habe ich aber jetzt schon zwei Jahre...


----------



## MartinFarrent (2. Juni 2011)

Cumulus behauptet angeblich, dass andere Hersteller lügen, wenn sie bei hochwertigsten Daunen (ab 750 oder so) den Totrupf als Methode angeben: 

http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/showthread.php?46495-Cumulus-Panyam-450/page2

Persönlich ziehe ich es vor, diesen Herstellern bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils zu glauben. Manche haben auch schon Auditverfahren eingeführt, um ihre Angaben zu untermauern. Mountain Equipment fällt mir ein. Bei Western Mountaineering bist du auch wohl auf der sicheren Seite. Dafür haben deren Schlafsäcke natürlich ihren Preis, ebenso die Xero-Serie von Mountain Equipment. Kann ich mir nicht zweifach leisten (einmal für den Sommer- und einmal für den 3-Jahreszeiten-Schlafsack). Also gibt's bei mir halt weniger bauschige Daune.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## Jocki (2. Juni 2011)

Fivefingers sind cooles Schuhwerk, mir aber auf Tour zu unpraktisch. Null Isolierung, umständlich zum anziehen und stinken wie Hölle bei Fußschweiß. Die croqs isolieren Top, ich kann in ihnen notfalls sehr weit gehen, haben ganz guten grip und sind in Kombination mit sealskinz Socken superwarm.

Ich hab noch ne hennesey hammock Hängematte, in der Schlaf ich am besten. In Kombination mit ner eingelegten isomatte umgeht man sogar das leidige windchillproblem. Jetzt such ich nach nem quillt, in dem Ding brauch ich im Sommer keinen kompletten Schlafsack.


----------



## MartinFarrent (2. Juni 2011)

Ich habe mal so ultraleichte (Paar unter 30g) Segelschuhe aus Amerika gesehen. Sie sind wohl ziemlich billiger Schrott, bieten aber genau das, was ich eigentlich suche: eine Sohle unter den Socken (auch bei mir sind's Sealskinz, wenn's nass ist). Leider finde ich sowas in Deutschland nicht.

Viele Grüße

Martin


----------



## flyingscot (5. Juni 2011)

War gerade nochmal drei Tage unterwegs gewesen und meine Kritikpunkte an dem Cumulusschlafsack bleiben: Im ersten Moment zwar genau die richtige Größe, für meine Schlafgewohnheiten aber etwas knapp bemessen. Beim nächsten mal nehme ich mal meine Komfortvariante mit: Exped Sparrow (wiegt nur 200g mehr, hat aber fast das doppelte Packvolumen von 5l).

Der Rest meiner Ausrüstung hat ganz gut funktioniert. Allerdings ist Wasser ein Problem, wenn man wie ich gerne an exponierten Orten biwakieren will. Dort gibt es selten Wasser. Meine 2 Liter am Bike reichen zwar im Prinzip, aber für den Aufstieg braucht man eben doch 200-300ml. Die Katzenwäsche fällt dann aus. Nächstes mal werde ich wohl einfach eine leichte Faltflasche mitnehmen, die ich vor dem letzten Anstieg füllen kann...


----------



## MartinFarrent (5. Juni 2011)

Ich war auch unterwegs - von Freitag bis heute auf dem Rheinsteig. In Rüdesheim auf die "Zivilisation" gestoßen - "Männer"banden am Ende ihres verlängerten Vatertages. Da weißt du, was du im Biwaksack so alles verpasst hast. Ein extrem gutes Gefühl. 

Gruß

Martin


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (3. April 2012)

MartinFarrent schrieb:


> Ich habe mal so ultraleichte (Paar unter 30g) Segelschuhe aus Amerika gesehen. Sie sind wohl ziemlich billiger Schrott, bieten aber genau das, was ich eigentlich suche: eine Sohle unter den Socken (auch bei mir sind's Sealskinz, wenn's nass ist). Leider finde ich sowas in Deutschland nicht.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> 
> Martin



Ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach sehr leichten (ca. 100g) "Camp Schuhen", die 5 Finger Teile sind nichts für mich. Hat jemand noch Ideen, was hats mit den Segelschuhen auf sich, gibts einen Link? Habe schon an ein MYOG Projekt gedacht.

Bezüglich Behausung: Ist das euer Ernst, ihr fummelt mit Dosenkochern, Spiritus und 3x1,30 Tarps herum, um das Ganze dann in einen 1,2kg Deuter Dinosaurier zu verpacken? Da würde ich erst mal an einem UL-Rucksack basteln, und die gesparten 800g in ein anständiges UL-Zelt "investieren". Und wie verspannt ihr das Tarp ohne Trekking-Stöcke oder sonstige Poles? Ohne das Eine oder das Andere wird die Schlafplatzsuche ja sonst schon sehr eingeschränkt. Und was ist das für eine "Folie aus dem Baumarkt" als Groundsheet mit 60g? Meine Rettungsdecke wiegt sogar mehr, die ich übrigens für diesen Zweck sehr empfehlen kann.  

Bezüglich Gepäck: Hat jemand zufällig eine Satteltasche wie die  Viscacha von Revelatedes, oder deren Abmessungen? Oder hat jemand evtl. ein Schnittmuster und/oder Maße eines vergleichbaren MYOG Projektes? Dann  könnte ich mir schon mal die Arbeit mit den  Papier oder Stoff Entwürfen  sparen.


----------



## flyingscot (3. April 2012)

habkeinrtlmehr schrieb:


> Bezüglich Behausung: Ist das euer Ernst, ihr fummelt mit Dosenkochern, Spiritus und 3x1,30 Tarps herum, um das Ganze dann in einen 1,2kg Deuter Dinosaurier zu verpacken? Da würde ich erst mal an einem UL-Rucksack basteln, und die gesparten 800g in ein anständiges UL-Zelt "investieren".


Im Prinzip hast du recht, allerdings braucht man -- im Gegensatz zum Light-Weight-Backpacking -- schon einen Rucksack mit einem guten Haltesystem. Er soll mir samt der 7-8kg ja nicht mitten im S2-S3-Trail beim harten Anbremsen über den Kopf rutschen. Alle UL-Rucksäcke, die ich bisher gesehen habe, traue ich das nicht zu...

Ein UL-Zelt habe ich hier noch, wiegt komplett 450g, echt toll. Hat aber wieder deutlich mehr Volumen als das 3x1.4m-Tarp.

Und damit sind wir beim Hauptproblem: Das Gewicht ist nur eine wichtige Größe, das Volumen ist meiner Meinung nach wesentlich problematischer!



habkeinrtlmehr schrieb:


> Und wie verspannt ihr das Tarp ohne Trekking-Stöcke oder sonstige Poles? Ohne das Eine oder das Andere wird die Schlafplatzsuche ja sonst schon sehr eingeschränkt. Und was ist das für eine "Folie aus dem Baumarkt" als Groundsheet mit 60g? Meine Rettungsdecke wiegt sogar mehr, die ich übrigens für diesen Zweck sehr empfehlen kann.



Entweder verspannt man das Tarp an Bäumen oder mit Stöcken. Es geht auch nur mit dem Rad als Abspannpunkt (Rad auf den Kopf stellen).

Folie: Die dickste Malerfolie, zurechtgeschnitten auf 1x2m.


----------



## polo (3. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Im Prinzip hast du recht, allerdings braucht man -- im Gegensatz zum Light-Weight-Backpacking -- schon einen Rucksack mit einem guten Haltesystem. Er soll mir samt der 7-8kg ja nicht mitten im S2-S3-Trail beim harten Anbremsen über den Kopf rutschen. Alle UL-Rucksäcke, die ich bisher gesehen habe, traue ich das nicht zu...


nicht gucken, ausprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (3. April 2012)

Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp? UL-Rucksack, 35 Liter, <800g, gutes Haltesystem, nicht zu hoch bauend (helmtauglich)?

Bei mir fliegt beim nächsten mal das ganze Kochergesummse raus. Das nervt nur...


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (3. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hat da jemand einen guten Tipp? UL-Rucksack, 35 Liter, <800g, gutes Haltesystem, nicht zu hoch bauend (helmtauglich)?
> 
> Bei mir fliegt beim nächsten mal das ganze Kochergesummse raus. Das nervt nur...



Verstaust du wirklich alles im Rucksack? Keine Satteltasche, nichts am Lenker und Oberrohr? Warum, wegen der Optik oder technisch bedingt? Wenn du weniger auf dem Rücken hast, was auch noch ergonomischer ist, brauchst du kein "Haltesystem" (was genau verstehst du darunter?). Ich finde 400-500g UL-Rucksäcke wie Gossamer, Laufbursche oder MYOG in der gleichen Art eignen sich vorzüglich. Insbesondere mit 4 Elementen Z-Lite als Rücken. Bedenken hätte ich aber wegen dem 200g Cumulus, ist dir der nicht zu kalt? So was ähnliches fliegt bei mir gerade raus. Mußte feststellen, dass 180g durchgesteppte Daune im Herbst wohl doch eine ziemliche Schnapsidee ist ;-). Es wird wohl ein LL400 oder Panyam 450. Kochen, bei mir mit Edelrid kiro st + Snowpeak Trek 900 alu + spork, finde ich richtig lässig. Sonst ist es doch kein richtiges Zelten mehr ;-).


----------



## sub-xero (4. April 2012)

Wenn ich mit dem Bike mehrere Tage unterwegs bin, brauche ich einen gescheiten, robusten, wasserdichten Rucksack mit Rückengestell. Ich habe schon verschiedene Modelle von Deuter, Vaude, Ortlieb etc. getestet und bin an einem Rucksack hängengeblieben, der etwas schwerer ist als die üblichen Leichtgewichte. Für mich ist der Rucksack eines der wichtigsten Ausrüstungsgegenstände, daher nehme ich da auch mal 300g Mehrgewicht in Kauf. Grundsätzlich spart man natürlich bei der gesamten Ausrüstung Gewicht wo immer es möglich und sinnvoll ist. In dem Fall ist es jedoch nicht sinnvoll.
Ich werde dieses Jahr wohl auch vom Biwaksack auf ein Tarp umsteigen. Selbst kochen werde ich aber definitiv nicht.


----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

Ich gehe jetzt mal von der klassischen Alpenüberquerung aus, also 7 Tage bei 12 bis 20 Tsd. HM und dem üblichen Gerödel, wie endlose Up- and Downhills und Schiebereien. Dazu Wetterwechsel in allen erdenklichen Ausprägungen. Kombiniert mit den üblichen Zeitproblemen. Habt ihr Abends nach solchen Tagen denn wirklich noch Lust, euch ungewaschen in die kalte Pampa auf harten Untergrund zu packen? Und für diesen Null-Komfort tagsüber plus 5 Kilo in Kauf zu nehmen, was auch noch die Tagesleistung mindert? Klar, wenn man wochenlang Zeit hat und seinen Tag einteilen kann, wie man will, wäre das wohl ne nette Outdoor-Tour mit Bergradl-Einlage, aber in Kombination mit einem Alpencross, auf dem man möglichst viele Trails und Gipfel sehen will, ist das doch nichts.


----------



## flyingscot (4. April 2012)

habkeinrtlmehr schrieb:


> Verstaust du wirklich alles im Rucksack? Keine Satteltasche, nichts am Lenker und Oberrohr? Warum, wegen der Optik oder technisch bedingt?


Satteltasche war beladen mit Spiritusflasche und Werkzeug, ist aber etwas fummelig bei einer automatischen Sattelstütze, funktionierte aber brauchbar. Allerdings inkl. Risiko des Reifenkontaktes der Satteltasche bei abgesenktem Sattel (170mm Federweg müssen irgendwo hin).

Am Rahmen waren 2 Wasserflaschen a 1 Liter, 2 Schläuche (drangetaped) und eine Oberrohrtasche für Riegel usw.

Am Lenker habe ich ein paar Knieschützer. Früher auch mal Isomatte und Tarp, ich fand das aber als ungemein unpraktisch, da man bei sehr technischen, langsamen Trails nicht mehr das Vorderrad sehen konnte...



habkeinrtlmehr schrieb:


> Wenn du weniger auf dem Rücken hast, was auch noch ergonomischer ist, brauchst du kein "Haltesystem" (was genau verstehst du darunter?).


Schultergurte+Bauchgurte, die man für eine steile Abfahrt auch mal eng schnallen kann. Dann soll weder der Rucksackinhalt im Rücken nerven, noch das Teil nach vorne/oben abhauen können.



> Ich finde 400-500g UL-Rucksäcke wie Gossamer, Laufbursche oder MYOG in der gleichen Art eignen sich vorzüglich. Insbesondere mit 4 Elementen Z-Lite als Rücken. Bedenken hätte ich aber wegen dem 200g Cumulus, ist dir der nicht zu kalt? So was ähnliches fliegt bei mir gerade raus. Mußte feststellen, dass 180g durchgesteppte Daune im Herbst wohl doch eine ziemliche Schnapsidee ist ;-). Es wird wohl ein LL400 oder Panyam 450. Kochen, bei mir mit Edelrid kiro st + Snowpeak Trek 900 alu + spork, finde ich richtig lässig. Sonst ist es doch kein richtiges Zelten mehr ;-).



Im Prinzip würde der Qumulus reichen, wenn ich stocksteif auf dem Rücken schlafen könnte. Kann ich aber nicht. Daher war beim letzten Mal meinen wesentlich komfortableren Exped Sparrow mit auf Tour (800g Gesamtgewicht, Füllung wohl um die 300g).

Das Kochen habe ich jetzt ein paar mal ausprobiert. Auch bei meiner bisherigen Planung muss man alle 1-2 Tage im Supermarkt Nachschub kaufen, da sonst zuviel Trockennahrung mitgenommen werden müsste. Dann kann man auch gleich dort gut essen und morgens/abends ne Brotzeit machen. Das ist viel unkomplizierter...


----------



## flyingscot (4. April 2012)

__Biker__ schrieb:


> ... Dazu Wetterwechsel in allen erdenklichen Ausprägungen. Kombiniert mit den üblichen Zeitproblemen. Habt ihr Abends nach solchen Tagen denn wirklich noch Lust, euch ungewaschen in die kalte Pampa auf harten Untergrund zu packen?



Zeitprobleme hatte ich bisher noch nie, eher zuviel Zeit. Biwakieren kann man quasi überall, man braucht sich nicht um Zeitpläne o.ä. zu kümmern. 

Klar, bei schlechtem Wetter macht das nicht soo viel Spaß, bisher hatte ich mir immer eine Schönwetterperiode ausgesucht. Das Tarp/Zelt ist dann halt die Reserve für Schauer oder Gewitter.

Zum Waschen gibt es gerade im Hochgebirge genug Möglichkeiten.

In einer zur Abendzeit/Morgenszeit meist menschenleeren Gegend den Sonnenuntergang und Sonnenaufgang zu erleben, das ist eine ganz eigene Erfahrung.

Bisher waren meine Outdoortouren aber nicht länger als 3-4 Tage. Die Biwakausrüstung war aber auch bei jeden meiner TransAlps dabei, wenn auch ungenutzt...


----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

Meinen Respekt hast du. Für mich ist das Gewicht auf einem AX das Allein-Bestimmende. Wobei ich allerdings auch schon Lust hätte, in der Natur zu übernachten. Aber allein die Vorstellung, dass ich einen möglichst leichten Schlafsack wählen muss, in dem ich dann evtl. nach diesen körperlichen Anstrengungen friere, schreckt schon ab.


----------



## flyingscot (4. April 2012)

Gefrohren habe ich noch nie. Letzten Sommer auf 2700m Höhe waren es in der Nacht gerade mal 0 Grad, aber noch kein Raureif auf dem Schlafsack. Im Schlafsack war es warm. Nur geschlafen hab ich schlecht... es war durch den Vollmond sehr hell.

Klar kann es auch erhebliche Minusgerade geben, aber dann biwakiert man halt nicht so hoch. 1000m tiefer bedeuten üblicherweise 10 Grad wärmer...


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

Coole Sache, ich plane dieses Jahr auch eine Art survival-trip, allerdings zu Fuß und nur mit dem aller-allernötigsten. In meinem Fall geht es eine knappe Woche immer einen Fluß entlang. Ich werde bis auf Schlafsack, Messer, Angelschnur- und Haken, einen Topf, eine kleine Flasche Wasser (nach Aufbrauch wird Flusswasser abgekocht), mehrere Feuerzeuge, dem vorab gekauften Bahnticket für die Rückreise und einen Beutel Reis nichts mitnehmen. Damit dürfte das überleben gesichert sein, mehr aber auch nicht =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Biker__ (4. April 2012)

... an der Isar hats doch schöne Biergärten...


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

Genau ich wandere von Biergarten zu Biergarten =D


----------



## mw.dd (4. April 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Coole Sache, ich plane dieses Jahr auch eine Art survival-trip, allerdings zu Fuß und nur mit dem aller-allernötigsten. In meinem Fall geht es eine knappe Woche immer einen Fluß entlang. Ich werde bis auf Schlafsack, Messer, Angelschnur- und Haken, einen Topf, eine kleine Flasche Wasser (nach Aufbrauch wird Flusswasser abgekocht), mehrere Feuerzeuge, dem vorab gekauften Bahnticket für die Rückreise und einen Beutel Reis nichts mitnehmen. Damit dürfte das überleben gesichert sein, mehr aber auch nicht =)



Vergiß das Salz nicht - der selbstgeangelte Fisch ist ohne Salz praktisch ungenießbar. Beim Reis würde ich das auch vermuten.


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

mw.dd schrieb:


> Vergiß das Salz nicht - der selbstgeangelte Fisch ist ohne Salz praktisch ungenießbar. Beim Reis würde ich das auch vermuten.



Das hätte ich tatsächlich vergessen! Danke 
Ich glaub ne Plane is auch sinnvoll, wenn ich schon ohne Zelt und Isomatte unterwegs bin...


----------



## polo (4. April 2012)

flachmann nicht vergessen.


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

Brauch ich nicht auf meiner Biergartenroute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

Hat eigentlich nix mit biken zu tun und ist etwas arg extrem, aber wirkt sicherlich inspirierend für den ein oder anderen Naturverbundenen Freak, zu denen ich mich auch zähle: 
http://www.welt.de/vermischtes/arti...t-als-erster-Mensch-den-Amazonas-entlang.html


----------



## polo (4. April 2012)

mit ner gescheiten angel könnte man direkt von der waldwirtschaft runterangeln.


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

polo schrieb:


> mit ner gescheiten angel könnte man direkt von der waldwirtschaft runterangeln.



...oder zum Steckerlfischstand gehen.


----------



## dubbel (4. April 2012)

polo schrieb:


> flachmann nicht vergessen.



ladegerät für mp3-player nicht vergessen.


----------



## polo (4. April 2012)

oder gleich ne woche in der waldwirtschaft verhocken.


----------



## dubbel (4. April 2012)

gibts da wlan?


----------



## polo (4. April 2012)

wlan ist doch total 20. jahrhundert.


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

Genau den ganzen scheiß will ich ja für ne Woche gerade nicht haben, das is ja das schöne an sonem Trip. Kein Geld, kein mp3 Player, keine Kamera, kein Handy, kein gar nix.


----------



## Bener (4. April 2012)

Wo genau gehts denn hin?!


----------



## dubbel (4. April 2012)

in die steinzeit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

Ab München Isaraufwärts bis zur Quelle im Karwendel. Hinter Lenggries kommen nurmehr kleine Dörfer und ab Scharnitz gleich hinter der Grenze kommt dann wirklich gar nix mehr. Es wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen, immer wieder mit der Zivilisation in Kontakt zu kommen, aber aufhalten möchte ich mich in Dörfern und Städten nicht. Glaube das ist ein guter Trip fürs "erste Mal".


----------



## polo (4. April 2012)

da kommen doch überall dörfer und kleinstädte. und straßen. von scharnitz zur quelle ist's ne breite schotterpiste, auf der du ständig von ebikes und touritaxis überholt wirst.


----------



## FlamingMoe (4. April 2012)

polo schrieb:


> da kommen doch überall dörfer und kleinstädte. und straßen. von scharnitz zur quelle ist's ne breite schotterpiste, auf der du ständig von ebikes und touritaxis überholt wirst.



Verdammte biker 

Naja finde mal einen Fluss, an dessen Ufer keine Wanderer und biker unterwegs sind, nicht so einfach =/ Werde natürlich nicht die Straße langgehen sondern so gut es geht am andren Flussufer im Wald. Ausserdem würde ich eh nur unter der Woche gehn, am Wochennede kann mans vergessen.


----------



## sub-xero (4. April 2012)

__Biker__ schrieb:


> Ich gehe jetzt mal von der klassischen Alpenüberquerung aus, also 7 Tage bei 12 bis 20 Tsd. HM und dem üblichen Gerödel, wie endlose Up- and Downhills und Schiebereien. Dazu Wetterwechsel in allen erdenklichen Ausprägungen. Kombiniert mit den üblichen Zeitproblemen. Habt ihr Abends nach solchen Tagen denn wirklich noch Lust, euch ungewaschen ...



Tja... 
Deswegen fahre ich ja auch immer alleine.


----------



## __Biker__ (5. April 2012)

FlamingMoe schrieb:


> Ab München Isaraufwärts bis zur Quelle im Karwendel. Hinter Lenggries kommen nurmehr kleine Dörfer und ab Scharnitz gleich hinter der Grenze kommt dann wirklich gar nix mehr. Es wird sich nicht vermeiden lassen, immer wieder mit der Zivilisation in Kontakt zu kommen, aber aufhalten möchte ich mich in Dörfern und Städten nicht. Glaube das ist ein guter Trip fürs "erste Mal".


 
Sagst einen schönen Gruß dem Pleisentoni von mir und trinkst ein Weißbier für mich mit! Die haben übrigens auch super lecker Kaspressknödel. Angel brauchst also nicht mit hoch schleppen.


----------



## polo (5. April 2012)

genau, ausbuddeln und auch von mir lieb grüßen.


----------



## cubation (5. April 2012)

habkeinrtlmehr schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment auch auf der Suche nach sehr leichten (ca. 100g) "Camp Schuhen", die 5 Finger Teile sind nichts für mich. Hat jemand noch Ideen, was hats mit den Segelschuhen auf sich, gibts einen Link? Habe schon an ein MYOG Projekt gedacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Bezüglich Gepäck: Hat jemand zufällig eine Satteltasche wie die  Viscacha von Revelatedes, oder deren Abmessungen? Oder hat jemand evtl. ein Schnittmuster und/oder Maße eines vergleichbaren MYOG Projektes? Dann  könnte ich mir schon mal die Arbeit mit den  Papier oder Stoff Entwürfen  sparen.




Moin, 

also zu den Schuhen:

 Ähnlich der 5 Zehenschuhe gibt es auch so genannte "Aquasocks", oft aus Neopren oder Mesh. Meistens für Wassersportarten genutzt. Ich hab da eine Version von adidas allerdings in der Kinderversion ( Gr. 40 ) da wiegt das paar gerade mal 80g. Ich weiß nun nicht wie es dei bei größeren Versionen ausschaut. Unsere Sommerkollektionen kommen erst noch sonst hätte ich mal durchgewogen. 

Musst du mal gucken ob du da auch was leichtes für deinen Fuß findest. Ich selbst bin am überlegen ob ich den Schuh wirklich auf der Grenzsteintrophy einsetze oder nicht doch lieber abends Barfuß laufe. 
Aufjedenfall wären die Schuhe zwischendurch sehr entspannend gegenüber meinen Bikeschuhen. 


Zu der Taschengeschichte:

Du hast auch im Outdoorseiten Forum was dazu gepostet stimmts? 

Bisher hatte ich da ja leider auch keine Informationen bekommen. Es gibt ein paar englisch sprachige Seiten. Du hast sicher schon auf bikepacking.net umher geschaut!? Ansonsten hatte ich mal ein paar Sachen per google gefunden... unter seat bag diy oder saddlebag diy. z.b.: http://faqload.com/faqs/cycle-touring-and-bushwalking/diy-saddle-pack

Ich sollte von einem Freund noch eine Tasche bekommen, die ich mir anschauen könnte, da ich ja selbst eine Tasche plane. Es gibt auch so einige Leute die mit selbst genähten Taschen fahren. Allerdings hat noch keiner was Richtung Schnittmuster rausgerückt. Es wäre schön
 wenn wir uns vielleicht beide Unterstützen könnten was dies angeht. 

Kannst mich ja dann im Outdoorseiten Thread auf dem laufenden halten. Hier wird zu viel zwischen reingeschoben. 


Man könnte auch mal eine Bikepacking Gruppe im IBC öffnen oder mal ein deutschsprachiges Forum ins Leben rufen.


Thomas


----------



## sub-xero (5. April 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Man könnte auch mal eine Bikepacking Gruppe im IBC öffnen oder mal ein deutschsprachiges Forum ins Leben rufen.



Gute Idee!


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (6. April 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Thomas



Schuhe: Ja, so etwas ähnliches wird es wohl werden. Wahrscheinlich nähe ich mir selber was. Vielleicht finde ich ja irgendeinen Schuh für ein paar Euro, bei dem mir die Sohle taugt, den ich dann zerlege und als Basis für eine UL-Version nehme. Ist aber nicht so wichtig im Moment. Ich brauche vor allem einen wärmeren Schlafsack (Exped UL 500 oder ähnliches jemand günstig?) und dann natürlich die...

...Satteltasche: Ja, habe auch im ODS geschrieben. Alle erdenklichen Bilder und Artikel, ja viel bei bikepacking.net, habe ich mittlerweile durchforstet und gesammelt. Sehr zu empfehlen ist auch... 

... bikeandbivi.co.uk

... dort gibts sehr coole Bike und Gear setups zu bewundern und eine gute MYOG Rubrik. Über den thread bin ich dann auf den Polen von...

...rackless bikepacking bags

...gestoßen, das Design und das Material der Taschen ist bekannt. Preis und Versand sind wohl attraktiver als das "Original" aus den USA, Verarbeitung scheint auch zu passen. Evtl. ganz interessant für jemanden, der nicht selber basteln will. Im Moment bin ich aber noch auf der Suche nach Material. Daher:

*Suche schwarzes Ripstop Silnylon, ca. 3-4m². Kann da jemand weiterhelfen?*

Bikepacking Forum: Ja klar, go ahead, bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## polo (6. April 2012)

frag' doch mal hier, ob der dir was schickt: http://www.laufbursche-gear.de/fabrics/


----------



## Hofbiker (6. April 2012)

Ich hatte diese Woche einen Vortrag von Gregor Sieböck besucht. 
Und hier ein Link zu diesem Thema.


----------



## cubation (13. April 2012)

Moin, 

ich habe dann mal eine Interessengemeinschaft Namens Bikepacking geöffnet. 

Müsste dann nur etwas mit Inhalt gefüllt werden. 

Ich habe ansonsten mal grob die Ausrüstung für die diesjährige GST auf einen Haufen gepackt...








@habkeinrtlmehr

...ich habe mir mal ebend die Preise auf http://www.bikepack.eu/shop/eu/ so anschaue... lohnt es sich ja fast mal da was zu bestellen anstatt selbst zu nähen. Alleine die Materialkosten machen ja schon sehr viel aus. 

Weißt du zufällig in welchem Land der Sitzt ? 
Wie es mit den Versandkosten und der Zahlungsgeschichte ausschaut ? 6 Wochen Lieferzeit, da müsst ich jetzt reinklotzen damits noch rechtzeitig was wird. 

*Edit meint er baut in Polen* 


Thomas


----------



## sir.race (13. April 2012)

@cubation
braucht man wirklich zwei Schläuche? Ich weiß, ist nicht viel, aber bei sowas kann man doch sparen, oder?


----------



## cubation (14. April 2012)

Moin, 

ich fahre Tubeless mit Milch. Und pack mir zwei UL Schläuche zur Sicherheit ein. Einer reicht leider nicht um beide Räder zu versorgen. 

Und bevor ich irgendwo im nirgendwo mit Plattfuss stehe, nehme ich lieber die paar Gramm mehr in Kauf.


Thomas


----------



## stan08 (14. April 2012)

Wenns noch ein paar Gramm mehr sein dürfen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/997681http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/997664


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## machero (15. April 2012)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Zum Volumen empfehle ich das hier :
> http://cgi.ebay.de/VAKUUM-TASCHE-VA...=Aufbewahrungsboxen_Körbe&hash=item27b95500a0
> 
> Mit denen habe ich mal beim TSCHIBO eingedeckt - die sind Top und funktionieren ohne Staubsauger. Zudem haben sie den angenehmen Nebeneffekt das sie die Kleidung auch noch trocken halten. Damit konnte ich das Kleidervolumen um 50% reduzieren !



Interessant. Wie funktioniert das genau (ohne Staubsauger)?
Und was machst du mit dem Volumen nachdem du die Tüten geöffnet hast ?
Bekommst deine ganzen Klamotten ja dann nicht wieder ins Gepäck!?
Oder kann man die Teile mehrmals verwenden?


----------



## MEGATEC (15. April 2012)

machero schrieb:


> Interessant. Wie funktioniert das genau (ohne Staubsauger)?
> Und was machst du mit dem Volumen nachdem du die Tüten geöffnet hast ?
> Bekommst deine ganzen Klamotten ja dann nicht wieder ins Gepäck!?
> Oder kann man die Teile mehrmals verwenden?




Ganz Einfach:
- Tüte unten öffnen
- Klamotten rein
- verschluss zweimal umschlagen
- dann über das "Ventil" Luft raus drücken
- nach dem drücken Ventil umlegen
FERTIG !

Man kann die Teile mehrmals verwenden und somit seine Sachen immer wieder aufs neue Kompriemieren...


----------



## machero (15. April 2012)

Hm, das klingt echt praktisch 

Btw. Guter Thread


----------



## flyingscot (16. April 2012)

Hab ich auch mal probiert. Fand ich aber total unpraktisch und das Volumen konnte ich bei meiner Ausrüstung auch nicht reduzieren (wird auch so schon komprimiert).


----------



## MEGATEC (16. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Hab ich auch mal probiert. Fand ich aber total unpraktisch und das Volumen konnte ich bei meiner Ausrüstung auch nicht reduzieren (wird auch so schon komprimiert).



Wie willst Du Socken, Trikot oder Jacke ohne so eine "Tüte" Dauerhaft komprimieren ?
Dazu noch wasserdicht und "muffeldicht" ?


----------



## SilverWolf (16. April 2012)

...Verbandzeug  wäre  auch  nicht  schlecht...


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (17. April 2012)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> ...Man kann die Teile mehrmals verwenden und somit seine Sachen immer wieder aufs neue Kompriemieren...



Interessant, kannte ich bisher nicht. Wie viel wiegt so ein Teil und vor allem wie robust ist es?


----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2012)

MEGATEC schrieb:


> Wie willst Du Socken, Trikot oder Jacke ohne so eine "Tüte" Dauerhaft komprimieren ?
> Dazu noch wasserdicht und "muffeldicht" ?



Die Kompressionstüten, die ich hier getestet habe waren sperrig und empfindlich, bekamen schon durch den Rucksackreissverschluss Löcher.

Ich nutze immer ganz gerne dünne Mülltüten (wiegen ein paar Gramm, haben Null Volumen und einige auf Reserve sind dabei). Die sind zwar noch empfindlicher, aber die brauchen auch gar nicht ganz dicht sein, trotzdem kann man sehr gut die Sachen komprimieren. Mehr war auch mit den Kompressionstüten nicht möglich...

Aufgrund des dickeren Plastiks waren die Kompressionstüten eher schlecht im Rucksack zu verstauen, 2 von 3 hatten nach der 3-Tagetour auch Löcher...


----------



## polo (17. April 2012)

wie viel % volumen spart man denn?


----------



## cubation (17. April 2012)

Moin,

irgendwann vor Jahren hatte ich mir solch Vakuum Tüten auch mal im Lidl oder Aldi geholt. Liegen jetzt irgendwo unbenutzt im Keller.

Ich hab zwar die Luft rausbekommen, aber beim verpacken der Sachen ist die Luft wieder entwichen. Also ich hab die Dinger nie richtig dicht bekommen. Schwer waren Sie auch noch. Der beste Weg zu Volumen zu sparen ist weglassen. Oder sonst die Lösung von flyingscot. Funktioniert auch mit festeren Mülltüten mit dem Gewicht vom eigenen Körper kann man schon gut komprimieren und dann bei den Tüten einfach das Ende der Öffnung mehrmals umschlagen und dann geht das schon irgendwie. 

Polo das kommt sicherlich immer darauf an um welche Art Kleidung es geht. Eine Daunenjacke kann man eher komprimieren als ein Schweißhemd von Craft. Beim komprimieren wird einfach die Luft zwischen den Fasern und Materialen rausgedrückt. 


Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2012)

Meine Technik: Schön mit dem Körpergewicht plattdrücken und dann die Tütenöffnung verdrillen (knapp oberhalb des Füllstands). Das hält dann nicht nur durch Unterdruck sondern ganz simpel mechanisch.

Einige Dinge sind schon gut komprimierbar, z.B. mein Pulloverersatz (Jacke mit Kunstfaserfüllung). Die anderen Klamotten werden selber zwar kaum komprimiert, aber immerhin sehr platzsparend verstaut.


----------



## polo (17. April 2012)

cubation schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> irgendwann vor Jahren hatte ich mir solch Vakuum Tüten auch mal im Lidl oder Aldi geholt. Liegen jetzt irgendwo unbenutzt im Keller.
> 
> ...


daunenjacke oder -schlafsack würde ich so nicht malträtieren und bei trikot, pulli etc. hätte ich zweifel, daß der aufwand lohnt.


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (17. April 2012)

Jungs, hört mal, ist ein wenig OT aber hat sehr viel mit "abseits jeglicher Zivilisation" zu tun (wirklich abseits...): Ich will eine recht große Tour machen bei der mein Plastikrad fehl am Platz wäre und möchte daher ein robustes Stahl-Hardtail mit Scheibenbremsen nachrüsten. Kann mir hier jemand mit dem Fräsen der entsprechenden Aufnahme für den Rahmen behilflich sein, bzw. einen Kontakt für sowas vermittlen? Würde, wie es in einem anderen Thread beschrieben wurde, einen Plexiglas/Kunststoff Dummy anfertigen, der dann aus Stahlblech gefräst werden müsste. Werde noch einen Thread dazu aufmachen. Trotzdem schon mal hier unter die "harten" Jungs geworfen. Danke für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Fabeymer (17. April 2012)

Setz dich mal mit dem User "Soulbrother" in Verbindung, der hat für sein Element Team DH eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme selbst gebaut. Fotos davon müssten in seinem Album sein. 

Bzgl. der Daunensachen bin ich bei Polo, auf Teufel komm raus komprimieren würde ich da auch nicht. Lieber alles ein wenig lockerer in Rucksack oder Packbeutel/Tasche stopfen und sich dafür länger über Loft und Wärmeleistung freuen.


----------



## flyingscot (17. April 2012)

Fabeymer schrieb:


> Bzgl. der Daunensachen bin ich bei Polo, auf Teufel komm raus komprimieren würde ich da auch nicht. Lieber alles ein wenig lockerer in Rucksack oder Packbeutel/Tasche stopfen und sich dafür länger über Loft und Wärmeleistung freuen.



Der Schlafsack ist im Packbeutel und dort ist er stark komprimiert. Das ist nicht optimal für die Daune/Kufa, aber anders geht es ganz einfach nicht. Die 35 Liter meines Rucksacks reichen haarscharf für die komplette Ausrüstung...

Natürlich sollte man die Penntüten nicht komprimiert lagern, das ist klar.


----------



## MEGATEC (17. April 2012)

habkeinrtlmehr schrieb:


> Interessant, kannte ich bisher nicht. Wie viel wiegt so ein Teil und vor allem wie robust ist es?



Also: ich hab den Komperssionssack nun auf zwei Touren und einigen Wanderungen dabei gehabt. Die TCHIBO Beutel sind sehr robust, gewicht pro Sack 102g, Maße 53x40cm, mit meinen vakumierten Sachen:

SUGOI Merino Langarm Pulli
2te Radunterhose
2xSocken
2xShirts
Regenhose 
Unterhose

reinpacke , dann hat das Teil dann einen Durchmesser von gerademal 13cm 

Die Erfahrungen von flyingscot kann ich gar nicht nachvollziehen 
Mein Sack war bislang immer Dicht auf ner Tagestour !
Zudem kleiner Trick: wenn man die untere breite Öffnung nach dem Füllen etwas mit Spucke benetzt, dann verschließt, vakumiert und dann das selbe beim "ventil" macht und das dann zusätzlich noch mit ner Büroklammer sichert bleiben sie auch Dauerhaft dicht und so haben meine Sachen es sogar beim Heilbronner Weg den wir von Anfang an mit Regen und Mistwetter erwandern durften, trocken von einer Hütte zur anderen geschafft, während meine Kollegen da ihre Sachen aus dem Rucksack erst mal trocknen durften ! 



flyingscot schrieb:


> Die Kompressionstüten, die ich hier getestet habe waren sperrig und empfindlich, bekamen schon durch den Rucksackreissverschluss Löcher.
> 
> Ich nutze immer ganz gerne dünne Mülltüten (wiegen ein paar Gramm, haben Null Volumen und einige auf Reserve sind dabei). Die sind zwar noch empfindlicher, aber die brauchen auch gar nicht ganz dicht sein, trotzdem kann man sehr gut die Sachen komprimieren.* Mehr war auch mit den Kompressionstüten nicht möglich...*
> 
> Aufgrund des dickeren Plastiks waren die Kompressionstüten eher schlecht im Rucksack zu verstauen, 2 von 3 hatten nach der 3-Tagetour auch Löcher...



Ich hab Deinen Ratschlag grad mal auf dem Küchentisch mit obigen Sachen probiert : wie Du eine Mülltüte so komprimieren willst wie einen Vakuumsack ist mir Schleierhaft, da geht gar nix, von Dichtigkeit bei Regen ganz zu schweigen, denn wie Du selber schreibst sind sie ja noch empfindlicher !


Zudem : wenns bei mir auf dem saubern Küchentisch schon nicht geht - wie soll es dann erst draußen in freier Wildbahn gehen ????


----------



## flyingscot (18. April 2012)

Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Die meisten Funktionsklamotten (Trikot, Socken usw.) selber sind gar nicht zu komprimieren, lediglich die Luft dazwischen lässt sich herauspressen. Desweiteren wandern alle Klamotten in den Rucksack, also kein externer Packsack o.ä. Die Form, die meine Kompressionssäcke/tüten angenommen haben, passte nur sehr ungünstig in meinen Rucksack. 200g nur für Packsäcke, sorry das geht gar nicht. Soviel wiegt mein Tarp inkl. Heringe...

Mit den Mülltüten war das viel einfacher und passte besser. Sie sind empfindlicher, aber wiegen 2-3g, d.h. man kann problemlos 2-3 Ersatztüten dabei haben. Dicht sind sie im Zweifelsfalle natürlich nicht. Aber der Rucksack hat ein Regencape, und wenn es extrem regnet, sucht man sich entweder einen Unterstand oder ich hole kurz das Tarp oder Zelt raus.


----------



## habkeinrtlmehr (18. April 2012)

So so Mädels, ihr tippt euch also lieber die Finger wund über "wer hat die bessere Plastiktüte"... als mir mit meiner Hinterradbremse weiterzuhelfen... So nicht, nich' mit dem Commander!


----------



## Beorn (18. April 2012)

Schau dir mal günstige Stahlhardtails an, on-one zum Beispiel.

Ich hab so was in unserer Zivilastion mal in zweierlei Varianten getestet, einmal Schwarzwald Westweg per Bike und einmal zu Fuß.
Beim Biken haben wir in den praktisch überall vorhandenen Schutzhütten gepennt, mit Billigiso und Schlafsack. Einfach eine auf der Karte suchen, die mehr als einen Kilometer vom nächsten Wanderparkplatz weg ist und niemand stört. Bei Dörfern/Städten einfach Dönerladen und Freibad aufsuchen (evtl. Reihenfolge umkehren) und ansonsten Müsli mit Wasser anrühren und verschiedene Geschmacksrichtungen Riegel durchtesten. Für Abwechslung und Salz sorgt Beef Jerky (ich liebe das Zeugs). So kamen wir locker durch und hatten außer Iso & Schlafsack und etwas mehr an Futter kaum höheres Gewicht auf dem Rücken als sonst auch (später wanderte der Schlafsack in einem wasserdichten Packsack dann unter den Sattel, Schnur drumrum und gut).
Beim Laufen mit Zelt und allem Geraffel hab ich dann am zweiten Tag ein Päclchen nach Hause geschickt, weils mir zu blöd war das ganze unnütze Zeug mizuschleppen.

Tarp und Biwaksack gehen auch in Schottland auf dem WHW gut (zu Fuß) und es passt alles in den Bikerucksack, wenn man beim Auslandsstudium nicht den ganzen Keller voll Equipment hat zum auswählen. Seit dieser Erfahrung kauf ich meist nur neu, wenn das Alte hinüber ist.

By the way: Hobokocher, richtiges Messer und Feuerstahl macht viel mehr Spaß und Stimmung als Gas-, Spiritus-, Benzin-, Fusionsreaktordingens. Ich hab auch nen Benziner, wenn ich weiß, dass ich wohin gehe, wo es eher weniger Bäume und damit Totholz gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MEGATEC (18. April 2012)

flyingscot schrieb:


> Ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Die meisten Funktionsklamotten (Trikot, Socken usw.) selber sind gar nicht zu komprimieren, lediglich die Luft dazwischen lässt sich herauspressen. Desweiteren wandern alle Klamotten in den Rucksack, also kein externer Packsack o.ä. Die Form, die meine Kompressionssäcke/tüten angenommen haben, passte nur sehr ungünstig in meinen Rucksack. 200g nur für Packsäcke, sorry das geht gar nicht. Soviel wiegt mein Tarp inkl. Heringe...
> 
> Mit den Mülltüten war das viel einfacher und passte besser. Sie sind empfindlicher, aber wiegen 2-3g, d.h. man kann problemlos 2-3 Ersatztüten dabei haben. Dicht sind sie im Zweifelsfalle natürlich nicht. Aber der Rucksack hat ein Regencape, und wenn es extrem regnet, sucht man sich entweder einen Unterstand oder ich hole kurz das Tarp oder Zelt raus.



Irgenwie kann das mit dem Vorbeireden sein, zumal ich nur *EINE* Tüte brauche und sich ja wohl schon aus dem Namen *VAKUUM* ergibt das meine Tüten die Luft herauspressen - insofern sollte klar sein was sie tun 




habkeinrtlmehr schrieb:


> So so Mädels, ihr tippt euch also lieber die Finger wund über "wer hat die bessere Plastiktüte"... als mir mit meiner Hinterradbremse weiterzuhelfen... So nicht, nich' mit dem Commander!



Ähhm : wie wäre es wenn Du ganz einfach nen eigenen Thread aufmachst ?
Dann können wir hier weiter diskutieren über die Dinge die in der Überschrift stehen und nicht über Sachen die hier nicht hergehören....


----------

